# Norman’s FIRST haircut!! Transformation (Photos)



## Myleen (Apr 30, 2016)

He DOES look like a poodle now! He is sooo cute!!! Love his coloring!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Oh what a gorgeous boy! Did he used to get mistaken for a doodle with all that cute fluff? No one will make THAT mistake again!! He looks very handsome.

People regularly look skeptical when I tell them Peggy is a standard poodle. They always say, "But mixed with something, right?"


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Thank you both!! I have to get use to this shaved face, like I said. I love his teddy bear look but this look is handsome and just stunning! I had to double check I had the right dog!!  

And yes people would mistake him for many things, one person thought he was a schnauzer?? I guess that was the cue it was time for a big-boy haircut!! 

I think this haircut clears the air of him being a Poodle boy!!


----------



## Eric (Jun 26, 2019)

Wow, what a difference! He looks very handsome now, I think you made a great choice with that cut.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Yes!! He is 100% poodle! 

When I brought my last dog to the groomer for the first time, she went in looking like a mop and came out (I swear) looking like a cat. I laughed the entire way home.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Thanks Eric!! I truly appreciate it! Hes no longer a carpet of fluff! Some great members here on the forum suggested the German hair cut, great choice. 

And yes his Poodle is shinning through finally! I also was laughing SO much! The groomer at first thought I hated it because I just couldn't stop laughing and saying "who's dog is this?" ha! But I love it, just SO different from what I am use to seeing!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

It really changes our perception of their personality, doesn't it? I find that how a face is shaped can really change how we see and interact with our dogs, even when we know them so well.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Yes!!! This is not what I expected. Its like I need to re-bond with this "new" dog! I keep looking back at his old photos and his new photos and its so hard to see his personality with this new-do!
I truly can't wait to see how well he likes this haircut. He seems to be all smiles when I brought him home but maybe that's because I can actually see his face!!!

I know for a fact that my father will be so upset. He is not a fan of any "classic" poodle cut = aka SHAVED FACE! So this will be interesting to see how he interacts with Norman! They are normally good buddies (wrestling together) but I think this will really throw him off.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

I think they really do like having a fresh haircut! They zip around with extra bounce, especially if they previously had any hidden little knots or mats around their bums, eyes, or armpits. 

I'm sure your father will get over any feelings he has about Norman's haircut when they get back to playing their favorite games together. 

And that hair will start growing back quickly!


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Thank you! And I think he will get over it quickly, but the initial shock will be so funny to see!
Wish I could get it on video!!


----------



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

SamieNorman said:


> Sorry for weird photo of him between my legs. His favorite thing to do is put his face between my thighs and hide when scared or to get scratches. Wanted to show off his new blonde coloring on his back!! LOL. Anyone else’s dog do this??


I've been training my spoo to sit between my legs facing forward as part of our agility start line routine. It calms him down a bit before the controlled chaos begins!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

LOVE it!!! Gorgeous clip on a gorgeous animal


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Scooter: That is very smart and incredible that you teach that! 

But Norman... I did not train him to do this! He is just a big goof ball which I love. And this is what he does multiple times a day! Maybe clams him down? Maybe he feels secure? not sure!


And thank you on the complements! I really am growing to love it more and more. Unfortunately so far, every member of my family is not a fan of it at all... But I keep reminding myself that hes my pup and I love it!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He looks fantastic! His coloring is so striking. The family will adjust


----------



## Legs&Leashes21 (Aug 9, 2019)

Aaaaaahhh!!! Look at fancy pants Norman!!!

I’m a huge fan of the cut! He looks so dashingly handsome. I think even though he’s more blonde on top now, it brings out the nice contrast in his unique coloring. 

My face was like this —-> [emoji44][emoji7] when I scrolled to the pictures! I appreciate a teddy Spoo as well as a “classic” but man is that boy handsome! I think Norman May have a date night in the next couple days he hasn’t shared with you yet! [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

What colour is he? He's very pretty!

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OHHHHH how beautiful he looks! There is nothing like the feel of a shaved poodle face! (as soft as velvet and no more water dripping all over the kitchen floor)..........LOL! It took me about 10 months to finally do a 'poodle do' when Molly was a pup, but it's been 7 years since then, and she has never had a furry face again! hahaha!


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Wow! In photo #1 he looks just like a shih tau I once had only big, LOL In pic 2, 3 he looks like a gorgeous poodle. I love his cut and his coloring is just beautiful.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

****Anyone have any advice on him biting his feet? I am not sure if he got too close of a cut on his feet but he seems to be biting them a lot (he never did before). Also he scratches at his ears which got shaved on the inside. Please let me know a good cure!!!! Not sure if soap left in the paws or loose hair?*****


Thank you all so much for your kind words! Unfortunately one family member will not adjust just yet... For example this person has been ignoring me LOL!!! And wont touch poor Norman. Very silly on their part but I have learned to stop caring what people think when it comes to my dog. I am the sole owner of Norman, paid for everything, so why should I let them control me feelings over a haircut? But what is most interesting is the fact that Norman can sense this person's emotions to where Norman will now not pay attention to this individual! He will walk by this family member and come straight to me now, not seeking any love or affection from them. I really think dogs have the ability to feel emotions and know when they are not wanted! 

As for his color... He was originally all black with a few grey spots. Now.. BLONDE lol with a black face and grey spots. He is such a beauty that I never would have imagined me loving his blonde so much. I think blonde/creme pups are gorgeous but I have always been more attracted to black and dark browns. But now that Norman is blonde I have changed my mind!!! As he grew, those blonde roots came in quick! Looks more like his mama now, but his dads dark face lol.

He is as soft a velvet!!! His face to so clean that I have been none stop kissing his sweet little nose and face. I cannot resist this clean shave!!!!! I am so happy I did it! Granted, I still love the scruffy teddy bear look. But I think Norman is much happier without food and other gross things stuck in his face fur. I can see his happy face and smile and makes it so worth it. 

Also, no more water dragged all on the kitchen floor! This was the biggest reason for shaving the face. The floor would be a POOL of water by 8 am! Even with the shaved face, I am still in habit of wiping his mouth with a towel after most of his drinks lol. 

But thank you all again for your kind words. It makes me feel reassured I made the right choice, even though I love it! It is hard to be the only poodle-cut lover in a family of 5! Many WRONG opinions on how he looks


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

I am confused? He looks great with a shaved face! But somehow there are implications he may not be a poodle? Am I misreading?? 
If it's a poodle in my opinion it needs to look like a poodle! Not a doodle or something else.....
lovely.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Aw, he looks so refined now. I have played around with Wilson's face, too. The trim makes a world of difference in the way people respond to them, even if they are the same sweet lovable dogs underneath.


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Kontiki: No you're not misreading at all! He is a poodle but before I got him his haircut, he was a furball!! People would not think he was a poodle before he got his haircut.

Charmed, thank you for the kind words!! Norman is still loving his new cut and people are giving me complements on his new look!! Makes me feel proud.

And you're right, still the same sweet puppy underneath! But now with this new cut its easier to see the tissues he steals that are in his mouth!! LOL


----------



## Zesti_V (Aug 7, 2019)

He's absolutely gorgeous!! 

Our poodle is going through the opposite transition- when we first got her she looked "like a poodle", and then I got my inexperienced hands on her  She's my first poodle (and dog for that matter), and I wanted to ease into both grooming and dog ownership. We also were taking her on a road trip to go hiking in GA with new flea/tick medicine, and I wanted to verify it was working. So I figured shorter was better to give me time to adjust, make her easier to check for fleas/ticks, and to learn how she likes to be brushed. It's cute to watch her hair grow back and see her little fuzzy face emerging, but I love the close shaved look on poodle faces a lot.

It's funny how people have strong opinions about how you groom your dog. Talk about first world problems! The "after" picture below was snapped in the middle of grooming Jessie- I was giving her a break by playing indoor fetch before I went back over and evened out her cut. I sent it to my parents (who hadn't met Jessie yet) and heard back that my dad thought I was "butchering his dog". I sent him back a text with "his vet bill" for her recent checkup and flea/tick/heartworm medication, food, toys, beds, leashes etc, he said he liked her shorter cut


----------



## SamieNorman (Aug 9, 2019)

Zesti_V, I love how Jessie looks! I think you're doing a great job with the grooming (coming from someone who has ZERO experience). I love how the short curls look on her, looks like how Norman's back looks right now with the short cut! Velvet fur! I hopefully will have the courage one day to groom Norman but right now I just don't understand it and need to do more research. I am not fearful for how it will look, only how to handle the tools. 

I think that the short cut will for sure help with spotting fleas. I use the Simparica flea/tick and it works like a charm! Zero issues! Unlike the Seresto collar I tried which was a big waste of money.

As for people's opinions, you're incredibly right! Weird how hair can have such an affect on people emotions? My father asked me what happened to "his" dog after Norman's haircut. Funny how it's "his" dog all of a sudden? 
and LOL at you sending your dad the vet bill!! I need to do this next time he comments about Norman being his dog!!


----------



## kontiki (Apr 6, 2013)

Haha... at 73 I no longer have a Dad to sent the vet bill too. Great idea though!


----------

